# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة : من وحي الثورة للدهمشي

## فرحان الدهمشي

من وحي الثورة
يـا أُمـة الفـخـر ، والأخــلاق تنـهـد !!
وأمــــــة الـــفُـــرس تـغـشــاهــا وتــشــتــد

يـــا أمـــة الـعُــرب سـوريــا لـهــا رحــــمٌ
قـــــد بـددتــهــا فــلـــول الــغـــدر تـحــتــد

هـــــلّا انـتـفـضـنـا ، ألا ديـــــنٌ يـحـركـنــا
فصحبـنـا قــد غـشـاه الـبـطـش والـشــد

فـيـالـقٌ مـــن بـنــي صـفـيــون تقـتـلـهـم
بــــلا هــــوادة فـيـهــا الـكِــبْــرُ والـحــقــد

فـيــالــقٌ قـــــد رأيــنـــا فـعـلــهــا فـــغـــدت
مـن بطشـهـا مــا شـكـاه الإبــن والـجـد

أعـــراض إخـوانـنـا لـلـفــرس سـاومـهــا
مـن بـاع أوطانهـم للكـفـر ، بــل وغــد

هـاهـي حـمــاة وهـــذي دارهـــم حـرقــت
وإدلـــــبٌ لا تـقــلــي أيـــــن تــحــتــد ؟؟!

وأهــلُ حِـمْـصٍ تعـيـش الـيـوم مـجــزرة
مشـحـونـة فـــي رحـاهــا الـكَـيْــدُ يـمـتــد

وغيـرهـا مــن بــلاد الـشــام مـــا فـتــأت
أجـوائـهـا قــــد غـشـاهــا الـظـلــم يــرتــد

بــيـــوت أحـبـابـنــا خـــــوفٌ فـداهـمــهــا
جــــوعٌ وقــــد فــنــي الإصــــرار والــحـــد

ونــحـــن فـــــي ســكـــرة للهو يـجـذبــنــا
باغٍ وفـي أرواحنـا قـد عشعـش الصـد

عـروبــة لـــم يـعــد فــــي عِــزهــا بــطَــلٌ
ولا أمـــيـــرٌ إذا مــــــا صـــيـــح يــشــتـــد

عـــروبــــة قـــــــد أذلــتــنـــا سـيـاسـتــهــا
تنـأى عــن الـديـن وهــو الـعـز والـسـد

عــروبـــة كــانـــت الأخـــــلاق تـنـدبــهــا
أهــل الشهـامـة أهــل الـنـصـر كـــم رد

أمـــا أولائـــي مــــن الـحـكــام غـايـتـهـم
حـفـظ الـعـروش وقُــرْبُ الـقــد والـنـهـد

كم قد سمعنا من الأحرار من صرخت
تـظـنـهـا وثــبــةٌ تــرمـــى لــمـــن جـــــدوا

لـكـنـهـا لــــم تــجــد لـلـصــوت نـخــوتــه
غـــيــــر الـتــجــمــع لــلإنـــكـــار يــعـــتـــد


يــا أهــل سـوريــة الأحـــرار إن بـقـيـت
الـعُــرْبُ فـــي صمـتـهـا تـنـعـى وتـحـتــد

فــــإن إيـــــران قـــــد عَـــــدّت خـرائـطـهــا
لدولـة الفـرس كـي تحيـى وكـي تـبـدوا

يـــا أهـــل سـوريــة الأبـطــال شيمـتـكـم
قـطـع الــرؤوس وتـاريـخٌ بـكـم يـشــدوا

الـصــبــرُ يــاقـــوم فــالأيـــام فـــــي دُولٍ
والنَصْـرُ يسـطـع والأذنــاب لــن تـعـدوا

ســوريــة الــبــذل لا تــرجــوا بـجـامـعــة
قـد أرخـسـت دينـهـا دَهْــراً لـمـن ســدوا

دعــوا اليقـيـن إلـــى الـرحـمـن خالـقـنـا
فـهـو المهيـمـن مـنـه النَـصْـرُ والـجُـنْـد

تـخـاذل الـعُـرب عـــارٌ ســـوف نـبـصـره
والـخـوف يـاقـوم فــي أن يـهـدم الـسـد



الشاعر : فرحان بن ضيدان الدهمشي ..

----------

